# UPDATED: Selling my GK army



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

UPDATE: I have decided to part my army out now. The Thunderhawk and Prometheus are gone. If you anyone has any questions or want to make me an offer, please let me know, thanks!!

I have decided to part with my GK army, I would like to sell it in one batch, but I may be willing to break it down into smaller lots, depending on the interest.

Here's what I have and I can post pics later on, if anyone wants to see anything.

103 PAGK - included in this is Castellan Crowe, a converted GK Techmarine, 10 with personal teleporters, 11 psycannon, 10 incinerator (majority of them are metal)

56 GKT - included in this is Inquisitor Rex, Draigo, librarian, apothecary, B.C. Stern, 6 pycannon, 2 incinerator (majority of them are metal)

4 GK Dreds - 2 are FW w/ various weapon configs and conversions

2 Nemesis DK's 

8 Land Raiders - included in this are 2 LR's w/ FW armor, doors, and gunner, 1 Redeemer w/ FW armor, doors, TL psycannon, and gunner, 1 Helios w/ FW armor, doors, and gunner, 1 Ares w/ FW armor, doors (converted this one from the GW site specs), 1 Crusader w/ FW doors and gunner, 1 Prometheus w/ FW Doors, and 1 unopened in the box.

2 Rhinos w/ FW doors

3 Stormravens

1 GK Thunderhawk


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

Pics of the army, if anyone needs to see something up close, let me know, thanks!!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Just for those curious, what price ranges are you looking at?


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

PM sent


----------

